# 0-80 single point!



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 1, 2011)

I just single point threaded 0-80 UNF! I feel good. This was the test setup. Now I have to do both ends of a rod for my Poppin build.


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 1, 2011)

Thm: NICE WORK!!! Thm:

Now you have how many more to go??? ;D

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats 90!

smallest I've done is #2-128....

Pray tell us your method!

Always something new to learn...

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 1, 2011)

Andrew- Thanks.

Dave- When I make the rod for Poppin I'll take some pics and explain. It's hard to see in the picture, but the threads are crisp (at least to my 44 year old eyes). Also, I didn't cut a relief groove at the end of the thread; I have it gradually running out like a cnc would produce. I'll explain how I did it when I do a writeup.

-Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Jun 1, 2011)

masterful! Karma in anticipation of the writeup!

tom in MA


----------



## steamer (Jun 1, 2011)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Andrew- Thanks.
> 
> Dave- When I make the rod for Poppin I'll take some pics and explain. It's hard to see in the picture, but the threads are crisp (at least to my 44 year old eyes). Also, I didn't cut a relief groove at the end of the thread; I have it gradually running out like a cnc would produce. I'll explain how I did it when I do a writeup.
> 
> -Bob



Cool! We can compare notes!

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Tom. Wow a Karma for something I didn't even do yet. Now I have to do the writeup. 

It will probably be posted Friday night. Tonight is spend time with wife night. Tomorrow night I'll cut the threads and take all the pics.


----------



## Lakc (Jun 1, 2011)

You get a Karma point just for trying that thread on a lathe!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you Lakc.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Chuck. 00-90, wow! :bow: What's the major diameter? I wish I had a microscope; that must make life so more pleasant while working on small parts.


----------



## steamer (Jun 3, 2011)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Thanks Chuck. 00-90, wow! :bow: What's the major diameter? I wish I had a microscope; that must make life so more pleasant while working on small parts.




A 10X ring lamp works pretty well.....

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 3, 2011)

I must just have to invest in one as my eyes up close are not what they use to be.


----------



## kvom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thread depth on a 0-80 is only .0055, so I'd assume that you cut full depth on each pass, using the spring passes to achieve the final form.


----------



## steamer (Jun 4, 2011)

I did two cut passes and a spring cut when I cut a #2-128 needle valve for a friend...then a couple of dead passes...I had a tailstock center in place.

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 4, 2011)

Chuck,

Jerry Kieffer did scale bolts .009 dia. http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Kieffer.htm That's beyond insane.

-Bob


----------



## vedoula (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes Jerry Kieffer is like a normal machinist but from another planet...


----------

